# Shimano M230 shoes only $99!



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH276B02-Shimano+M230+Shoe+10.aspx

I don't mind sharing the since me and all my friends have ours on the way.:eekster:

A $249 shoe for $99, Oh yeah Baby!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*I bought some today*

How do you heat them up to fit them?

Thx,

Jay


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Do these run narrow like most Shimano shoes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I got a pair as well, thanks for the heads up.



> How do you heat them up to fit them?


For road shoe inserts, you just stick them in the oven. However, the Jenson ad says "Custom-Fit molding optional" after describing all the wonderful Custom-Fit advantages, so we'll see when they arrive. The Custom-Fit insoles may be extra.

I currently ride Shimano M182 shoes, they have been good shoes, they still have plenty of mileage left on them after two hard seasons. I paid $125 for them, so I'm looking forward to these M230s. My M182s are size 45, they stretched out a bit, so I went for 44.5 this time around.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

ooh half sizes. I am between a 44 and 45 on the cheaper shimanos that dont have half sizes, maybe Ill give these a shot.


----------



## paul.mtl (Sep 13, 2010)

Juanmoretime said:


> A $249 shoe for $99, Oh yeah Baby!


$250 is a price inflated with hormone.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

of course what size goes out of stock right away....44.5
*sigh*


----------



## 1max2nv (Feb 8, 2008)

So I assume you guys are wearing these without doing the Shimano custom fit??














I wonder if you can use Lake instruction to mold these.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hmm*

I'm sure the LBS would not be in a super hurry to help gets these things fitted for us. We shall see how they fit or they may go on Ebay.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I had my R300 fitted that I bought on Ebay. The LBS charged my $25 to do it and they were very okay with it. Besides Shimano shoes just fit me well anyway.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Good tip*



Juanmoretime said:


> I had my R300 fitted that I bought on Ebay. The LBS charged my $25 to do it and they were very okay with it. Besides Shimano shoes just fit me well anyway.


Had LBS do the heat treat deal today and went for a ride right after. They are good shoes but not as comfortable at Sidi shoes. Nonetheless, good shoes at a great price. I needed some new shoes. By the way, the vacuum deal bruised my middle toe on one foot. It is a touch black and blue.


----------



## stoot (Sep 10, 2010)

Juanmoretime said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH276B02-Shimano+M230+Shoe+10.aspx
> 
> I don't mind sharing the since me and all my friends have ours on the way.:eekster: http://www.hostpicture.info/pics/trackpixel
> 
> A $249 shoe for $99, Oh yeah Baby!


Thanks a lot for sharing this!
I found this kinda late, and I thought my size would be already out of stock. Guess what, 45.5 still available! :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd_F (Feb 7, 2004)

I just got my shoes and they *do* have the heat moldable insoles.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I generally choose wide shoes when I have the option, especially in cycling shoes which can follow a very narrow European style of last. I actually ordered both the regular AND wide size in these Shimanos and figured I would just return one pair after I chose which fit better. Well, they fit almost exactly the same. It seems like they use the same sole and upper, and as far as I can tell the only diff is that the ratchet buckle is positioned a mm or two differently on the two models. If I tighten down the wide shoes, it covers all the ratchet strap, but on the regular width shoe, I can see one or two of the ratchet teeth. Again, about a mm or two difference. Everything else seems identical including the forefoot area. Plenty of toe room and the regular shoes are wide enough not to constrict my metatarsal area. Actually, like I said, both fit the same throughout.

They fit nicely and the uppers look to be quite durable with minimal mesh in areas exposed to abrasion from trailside snags. I will return the size wide since they offer no added comfort in terms of width, but offer less room to snug the ratchet down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

They look like nice shoes, but one of mine had a broken buckle. Back to Jenson, then they have to send them back to Shimano, so I get to pay return shipping and wait and see if Shimano wants to give me a $2 buckle for the "$250" shoes.

Lame


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if this applies to bike shoes but what I've noticed with heat moldable snowboard boots– you can just wear them and naturally with your own bodyheat and use they will mold to your feet pretty well.... hth


----------



## StrangeBrew (Apr 20, 2008)

Ditto on the shot buckles; no love whatsoever when it comes to tightening them.

I'm just going to replace the buckles with something that actually works...no point in paying double shipping to not have a pair of shoes....it's a Shimano problem...could probably even take them somewhere local and get a replacement set...


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

Shouldn't jenson be fixing the buckles for you guys without charging return shipping? It IS their fault.. right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

> Shouldn't jenson be fixing the buckles for you guys without charging return shipping? It IS their fault.. right?


They don't carry the buckles and it looks like nobody else does either(or has them in stock). A few stores in Europe carry them but it would cost at least $30-40 for a pair shipped to the USA.
The buckles on my Shimano M182 shoes are much beefier.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

The m181 and m182 shoes definitely had legitimate buckles, while my m225 and the m230 come with wafer thin plastic crap buckle parts. Fortunately, I can still get my foot in and out of them easily enough despite the broken ratchet lever. Sucks anyway though that the top shoe offering is less durable. Maybe it's the equivalent of XTR parts -- racing only?

Agreed: Lame.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There's always a reason for deep discounts, I guess the buckle is it in this case.


----------



## 4WS (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone found another buckle that works on this shoe other than the one specifically made for it? 

I thought about replacing both the strap and buckle from another model. I know the buckle will fit but the strap won't line up perfect. I'm meeting up with a guy this week who has a similar pair of shimano's to test if this will work.

Currently im using a pair of pliers to pull on the strap to tighten it.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Jenson sent me a set of buckles to replace the fubared ones on the shoes. The buckles do seem a little weak, too bad, nice shoes.


----------



## 4WS (Jul 8, 2010)

We're they the same exact buckle that came with the shoe? Alright by any chance was it the right one that's broken? I've spoke with two other people now and they've all broken the right one.

Cheers!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've always had Sidi for road and MTB, but recently went to REI to buy some new mountain shoes. I liked the look of these M230s and asked to try them on. They felt decent on my feet, although a bit heavy and clunky, but I liked the ratchet - similar to Sidi with a wide range of adjustment.

The salesman was pushing me to try the Sidi Dominators, which were more expensive. I decided to try them on since I've had good experience with Sidi for years.

I'm glad I did because the difference was significant. If the M230s are like a BMW 325i, the Sidi feels like a Ferrari F450. Form fitting, sleek and light weight, while retaining the aggressive traction knobbies that make them great shoes for both riding and the occasional on-foot excursion. 

Shoes are one area where deep discounts aren't worth it when you will end up spending the next 3 or 4 years with less than completely comfortable shoes on your feet. Sidi is almost never on clearance and there's a reason for this.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH276B02-Shimano+M230+Shoe+10.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great deal


----------



## Cant Climb (Oct 12, 2004)

If anyone needs new buckles, i found some cheap.....

Shimano Shoes Buckle Replacement Part M230L


----------

